# DuPont Mining Salts



## Traveller11 (May 1, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of DuPont Mining Salts from the late 1800's?


----------



## Platdigger (May 1, 2012)

I think it will be chlorine.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 1, 2012)

Dupont is probably the largest manufacturer of cyanide. Maybe that's what it was.


----------



## philddreamer (May 1, 2012)

You're correct Chris!
I found this site:
http://webpages.charter.net/kwilliams00/bcftp/docs/cyanide.htm

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 1, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> You're correct Chris!
> I found this site:
> http://webpages.charter.net/kwilliams00/bcftp/docs/cyanide.htm
> 
> Phil



I searched too, and I think I was wrong. As Randy said, it was probably chlorine, a hypochlorite. However, everything I found on "Dupont Mining Salts" was from one guy, Matthews. According to him, this was soon replaced by cyanide.


----------



## Geo (May 1, 2012)

chlorine was used in heap mining. chlorine gas was passed through gold bearing ore while being saturated with hcl.


----------



## Harold_V (May 1, 2012)

Because chlorine does not extract silver, it has not been used, in general. That's not true of cyanide, which can be used selectively, leaving behind unwanted metals. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 2, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> Dupont is probably the largest manufacturer of cyanide. Maybe that's what it was.



My uncle use to work at the plant here in Memphis many years ago. He was in charge of the electrical maintenance crews. He said it was not a fun place to work at and that he could taste when they had a leak in production before any alarms went off. If he was still around I would pick his brain for ya'll but he passed away last year.


----------



## DarkspARCS (May 10, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> Because chlorine does not extract silver, it has not been used, in general. That's not true of cyanide, which can be used selectively, leaving behind unwanted metals.
> 
> Harold



heh... well I think I know the direction my polymetallic ore leach will go... thanks for that small nugget of wisdom Harold. :!: :mrgreen:


----------

